# Are We Almost There Yet?



## boilermaker (Nov 7, 2007)

I need a new journal.  Recently found out I was diabetic so eating cleaner is a necessity now, rather than an option.  Goal 1 is to lose about 30-35 lbs. and be healthy enough to not need meds for sugar control.  I weighed 205 a couple, three weeks ago when i started this again.  Goal 2 is to get stronger.  Goal 3 is to be leaner with more muscle mass.  Unique concept, I know  

My cardio has been walking 40 minutes and doing a little shadow boxing on the treadmill.  I don't like to run and had a broken ankle and sisemoid bone in foot last year.  Throwing some punches helps keep my hr up in a good zone while still walking.  The evolution of this may be to hang a speedbag over the treadmill.

My split is going to be Push-Pull-Legs.  I've been through push and pull once.  Legs will be tomorrow.  It looks like this:


Upper Body - Push

Flat DB Press - 3 x 10
Machine Flys - 2 x 10
Dips - 3 x 10
DB Lateral Raises - 3 x 10
Tri Pushdown Machine - 2 x 10
Tri Cable Pushdowns - 3 x 10


notes: I have some overhead and incline pressing issues with left shoulder (pain) so i haven't done them.  I'll probably mix up the tri work with some free weight extension type stuff.

Upper Body - Pull

Straight Arm Cable Pulldowns - 3 x 10
Pullups - 3 x 10
Machine Row - 3 x 10
Face Pulls - 2 x 10
EZ Bar Curls - 3 x 10
Shrugs - 3 x 10

notes: should deads go here?

Legs

Squats - 2 x 8; 2 x 5
Leg Extensions - 2 x 10
Seated Leg Curls - 3 x 10
Calf Raises - 3 x 15

notes: may alterante squats or extensions with 45 degree sled each week.

Core Work on cardio days.  

Ok, suggestions are certainly welcomed on the split.  Anything looks out of line or missing, let me know.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2007)

Good to have you back, BM.  Now get to work!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 8, 2007)

*Thursday 11/8*

Didn't get to legs today.  Too much going on.  However-

*Cardio* - 40 minutes on treadmill.  Walked 2+ miles.  Kept heart rate up

Diet has been very good.  No useless carbs and low enough on the cal side.

Thanks Py! Good to see you.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey B!    Just checking our your journal. Can't wait to see those workouts!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2007)

Do deads on leg day. I would alternate Deads and Squats weekly.      Just my 2 cents.   

Week 1 do SLDL and Squats (plus whatever you want)
Week 2 do Regular Deads and Lunges (plus whatever you want)


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm so glad your back!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2007)

Mino: Thanks, good to see you too.

YM: Thanks!  I'll heed your advice.  Cause I know its good!

Katt:  welcome.  they aren't too impressive, but I'm trying!

Billie: So good to see you too


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2007)

*Friday - 11/9*

Made it to the gym this evening to do legs.  Just wanted to do some stuff to get in the groove again and not totally kill them.  Glad I read YM's advice AFTER I got home  

*Friday 11/9 - Legs*

8 minutes warmup on treadmill and then stretching

45 degree sled: 270 - 10; 360 - 10; 405 - 10 (squats next week

Leg Extensions: 100 - 10, 10

Seated Leg Curls: 100 - 10, 10, 10

Seated Angled Calf Raise: 220 - 15

Standing Angled Calf Raise: 260 - 15 (barely)

*Diet*

My diet has been really clean.  I'm going to start logging it after this weekend.  This weekend will be crazy with a baptism and lots of family in town.  But it's been really good - I promise


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2007)

glad to see ya back in the gym buddy!!!  sorry to here your a diabetic though...keep your diet in check and you will be off those meds in no time!!!

and i agree with YM about the deads/squats.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree...workouts look good, and hopefully your diet does too...you should be back in shape in no time!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 12, 2007)

bolt: yeah, the plan is to not have to go on them.  find out in a couple of months.

Billie:  I hope so

*Sunday Cardo:*

Installed that speed bag over the treadmill, so I walked and punched for 40 minutes.

Baptised our newest addition, Nicholas, on Sunday.  What a blessing he is!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 12, 2007)

*Monday - 11/12*

Ah, what a crappy monday.  Work sucked, personal relationship issues, dah dah dah.  I ate clean today.  Eggs, Oven Roasted Turkey, Protein Shake, Chicken on a Salad.

*Cardio:* Did cardio twice today  Morning was 30 minutes walking and hitting speed bag.  20 minutes of same at night.

*Weights: Upper Body Push*

Flat DB Presses: 45# - 10; 50# - 10, 9 (start at 50 next time)

Fly Machine: 90# - 10; 100# - 10, 10 (start at 100 next time)

DB Lateral Raises: 15# - 10, 8 rp 2, 10 (some chick took the weights after I set them down to get a drink.  So finished 3rd set after she was done posing in mirror and doing whatever   

Assisted Dips: -50# - 10, -40# - 9 (hard to believe I did weighted ones at one time)

Tri Push Down Machine: 45# - 10; 65# - 8, rp 2

Tri Cable Push Downs: 85# - 10, 10, 10

Weighed in at 194 this sunday morning  That's down 15# from my summer high and about 8# since I started working out a couple weeks ago.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Do deads on leg day. I would alternate Deads and Squats weekly.      Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Week 1 do SLDL and Squats (plus whatever you want)
> Week 2 do Regular Deads and Lunges (plus whatever you want)



I like that idea. I think I'll do it but do step ups instead of lunges.

And BM. Welcome back even though you were probably around way before I was active here.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 13, 2007)

excellent workout!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2007)

B, sorry to hear about the diabetes....no worries, fortunately it is something that can be controlled.

You know my dietitian is a Certified Diabetes Educator.  If you need anything, let me know.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2007)

Billie: TY.  Felt good

Msfit: It's ok.  I needed a wakeup call and I appreciate your offer.  I'll let you know if I have questions.

*Tuesday - 11/13 Cardio:* Jogged on Treadmill for 30 minutes.  Average HR 129

Diet was good again.  I need to get i a habit of writing it down or remembering it for reference.

Anyone want to comment on my Upper Body - Pull Routine?  That's tonight and advice is appreciated.


----------



## katt (Nov 14, 2007)

Advice on upper body workout - just get to the gym and do it....

Don't forget the pull ups.... yes, they're a bitch but we all have to do them


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2007)

katt said:


> Advice on upper body workout - just get to the gym and do it....



that's it!!!!!  that's the one I've been missing all this time


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2007)

Katt is so motivational!! We like to call it tough love....


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2007)

*Thursday 11/15*

*Weights: Upper Body - Pull*

Straight Arm Pulldowns: 90# - 10; 100# - 10, 8 rp 2 (increased first set 10#)

Assisted Pullups: -100# - 10, 8, 8 (didn't feel good on these)

Face Pulls: 60# - 10, 10, 8 rp 2 (added 10#)

Seated Machine Rows: 70# - 10, 10, 8 rp 2 (added 2 reps per set)

EZ Bar Curls: 55# - 10, 10, 9 (added 10# to first set)

Cable Shrugs: 100# - 10; 90# - 10, 9 (don't like doing these on adjustable arm cables.  how's everyone else doing them?)

Diet: was good again.  someday i'll get in the habit of posting all my meals, but it's been real clean.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> *Cardio:* Did cardio twice today  Morning was 30 minutes walking and hitting speed bag.  20 minutes of same at night.



Two-a-day cardio sessions will definitely get the weight down.


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

I never do shrugs on a cable machine..  We usually do them on a hammer strength machine that is for SLDL's..  I don't see the machine at other gyms too often.. but if you're going to do shrugs, why not do them w/DB's???  I would think that's alot better than cables.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 17, 2007)

we mix ours up between dumbells, barbells, and we also use the calf machine for HISE shrugs


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 17, 2007)

*Friday - 11/16*

Trips: no doubt.  don't know what inspired that!

Katt: Yeah, I don't like them.  I'll try db's next time.  Thanks

Billie: See above (i'm being lazy)

Cardio: 40 Minutes treadmill/speedbag. - 129 avg. HR. (need to raise this a little)

Man, that speedbag makes the time fly good way to get out aggression!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 17, 2007)

*Saturday 11/17*

Wanted to do legs today, but stuff got in the way.  Probably not tomorrow either.  We'll see.

*Cardio:* 40 minutes on treadmill beating hell out of speedbag  avg. hr: 140 

What i do here is elevate my hr to 155 by running, then walk until its down to 128, then jog and punch speedbag back up to 155..........repeat.  

Diet:

Meal 1: 2 slices whole grain bread, 1 1/2 tbs natty pb

Meal 2: Protein Shake (1/3 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries, scoop protein weigh, 5 oz. skim milk.

Meal 3: 3 eggs, 1 egg white, skim milk, mixed veggies

Meal 4: 2 South Beach Bars

Meal 5: 6 oz. Chicken Breast, 1 cup sweet potatoes

Supps: 1 1600 mg fish oil pill


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 18, 2007)

that does seem like a good idea...something to keep you distracted...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 18, 2007)

*Sunday 11/18*

*Cardio:* 40 minutes treadmill and speed bag  Avg. hr - 142; 2.5 miles total.  

Diet: 

Meal 1: slice of whole grain bread, 1 tbs. natty pb

Meal 2: 3 egg whites, 1 egg, mixed veggies

Snack: terrorized costco free samples (used some discretion though)

Meal 3: Olive garden salad and minestrone

Meal 4: 1 cup ff cc, mixed veggies, grapes

Supps: 1.6 mg fish oil pill

Weigh in this morning: 189.5    down from 202 at docs office and 209 as a high this fall.  So, that's going well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2007)

> Anyone want to comment on my Upper Body - Pull Routine? That's tonight and advice is appreciated.



I would do Pullups First, Shrugs next then Rows then other exercies.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 19, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I would do Pullups First, Shrugs next then Rows then other exercies.



Thanks, YM!  Always appreciate your advice.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 19, 2007)

*Monday - 11/19*

*Cardio:* None

*Weights: Legs*

Free Squats: 135# - 6; 185# - 6, 6, 6 (haven't done these in forever, so wanted to start light.  Actually, until my back and core get stronger, probably won't go much higher)

Lunges: 25# DB's - 10, 10 

Seated Angled Calf Raises: 220# - 15; 240# - 10

Seated Ham Curls: 100# - 10; 120# - 10, 10 (need to start at 120 next time)

This one is going to really hurt  I can tell already.

Diet: 

Meal 1: 1 cup sweet potatoes, mixed veggies, chicken breast

Meal 2: 1 cup ff cc, tomatoes, 3 oz. turkey breast 

Meal 3: Orange, Grapes

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/3 cup oats, 1 scoop protein weigh

Probably not enough cals today.  remind me again why this is bad on a cut?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 20, 2007)

*Tuesday - 11/20*

*Cardio: * Treadmill/Speedbag workout - 40 min.; 141 avg. Hr; 2.28 miles

Man, this was a killer after leg day.  Wasn't really motivated, but it's over.

Diet:

Meal 1: slice whole grain bread, 2 tbs. natty pb

Meal 2: 3/4 cup sweet potatoes, tunafish, mixed veggies

Meal 3: Snack - 1 1/2 orange, bunch of grapes

Meal 4: Chicken Breast, 1/2 cup brown rice, mixed veggies, A1 sauce

Meal 5: 1 cup ff cc, tomatoes, 3 oz deli turkey

Meal 6: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1/3 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1 scoop weigh.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 21, 2007)

*Wednesday - 11/21*

*Cardio:* None

*Weights: Upper Body - Push*

DB Flat Bench - 50# - 10, 10, 10 (barely - Start 55 nt and dropset to 50 if needed)

Machine Flys: 100# - 10, 10, 10 (Up 10# on first set.  These felt good, but - my left shoulder wants to drop under weight on these and my right shoulder stays up.  could clearly see it in the mirror.  Also, I've had pain on overhead pressing and a little here in my left shoulder.  Comments? Advice?  I think I'm gonna get it checked out)

DB Lateral Raises: 15# - 10, 10, 9 rp 1 mad: thought i'd get through all sets this time)

Assisted Dips: -40# - 10, 8 rp 2 (both sets at 40 this time)

Tri Overhead Extensions Using Bar: 40# - 10, 10

Tri Cable Pushdowns: 90# - 10, 10, 10 (up 5#)

Diet: 

Meal 1: Slice Whole Grain Bread, 2 Tbs. Natty Pb, Sugar Free Strawberry jam

Meal 2: 1 cup sweet potatoes, pack starkist creations tuna, mixed veggies

Meal 3: 1 Orange, bunch of grapes, 3/4 cup ff cc, slice of pizza

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/3 cup Oats, Scoop Protein Whey

Meal 5: 1 Cup FF Yougurt, 1/2 cup blueberries, scoop protein whey

Supps: 1600 mg fish oil pill


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 23, 2007)

*Thursday - 11/22*

*Cardio:* 40 minutes treadmill/  2.1 miles, Avg. HR=137

Diet: Don't even ask

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 23, 2007)

*Friday - 11/24*

*Cardio* 40 minutes on treadmill jogging/ 2.35 miles; Avg HR = 139

*Diet* Was better today than yesterday

Meal 1: 2 slices ww toast/peanut butter

Meal 2: 6 oz. Turkey, 1/2 cup sweet potatoes, green beans w/almonds

Snack: Orange

Meal 3: Pizza (3 slices no crust) damn pizza party

Meal 4: 1 cup ff cc/ 2.5 oz. deli turkey

Supps: 1600 mg fish oil pill


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2007)

it's Wednesday....where's this weeks stuff at?? you'll have to repost all of it...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2007)

alright billy.  Yes, Mam!  I've been super busy, but still been working hard.  Hard enough anyway.  Missed some weight days, but cardio has been good and so has diet.

I'll post stuff tonight


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh Man!!!!!!!!  I've been so swamped.  I've got a bunch of workouts to post here.  I got a little out of my routine, but I'm still working hard.

Weighed in this morning at 187  feeling good!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2007)

*Cardio:* Sunday 11/25, Wednesday 11/28, Thursday 11/29, Friday 11/30, Saturday 12/1

40 to 45 minutes each session.  Jump rope/treadmill/speedbag  HR Avg. around 141


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2007)

*Monday 12/3*

*Cardio:* None

*Weights: Legs*

Squats: 135# - 7; 185# - 5, 5, 5, 5

Lunges: 25# - 10, 10 (each leg)

Calf Raises on front squat machine (toes neuteral, pointed in, pointed out for equal reps each set)

270# - 30; 360# - 18; 450# - 15, 15; 360# - 15; 270# - 18

Seated Hamstring Curl: 120# - 10, 10, 10


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

That's a lot of squats. 

My favorite exercise.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2007)

*Tuesday - 12/4*

*Weights: Upper Body - Push*

DB Flat Press: 40# - 10; 55# - 9, 8

Incline Machine: 25# each side - 10, 10 (have to go lighter because of shoulder pain)

Free Motion Cable Crosses (slight incline): 8 plates - 8, 8; 7 plates - 10

Assisted Dips: -40# - 10, 9

DB Lateral Raises: 15# - 10, 10, 9 (almost )

Tri Pushdown Machine: 65# - 10, 7; 45# - 12

Tri Cable Pushdown: 85# - 10, 95# - 10, 10

Wow, felt great after this workout


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2007)

*Suday - 11/24 (out of sequence, I know)*

forgot to log this one 
*
Weights: Upper Body - Pull*

Assisted Pullups: -100# - 10, 10, 10 (man I suck at these )

DB Shrugs: 60# - 10, 10, 10

Face Pulls: 60# - 10, 10, 10

Straight Arm Push Downs: 100# - 10, 10

Machine Rows: 70# - 10, 10, 10

EZ Bar Curls: 55# - 10, 10

DB Hammers: 25# - 10, 8 (suck at these too )

Hyperextensions: bw - 15, 15


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2007)

That should catch me all up 

DOMS: yeah, but not much weight.  they really get me though.  trying to have good form.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> DOMS: yeah, but not much weight.  they really get me though.  trying to have good form.



You're going ATG, right?

Have you ever tried Overhead Squats?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're going ATG, right?
> 
> Have you ever tried Overhead Squats?



parallell and hell no


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

Why "hell no"?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 5, 2007)

good to see you back Boiler...how goes it?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2007)

Billie: It's going great.  How's things with you?  Birthday girl soon, if i remember right 

Doms: that's only the second set of squats I've done in a long, long time.  Trying overheads is a little intimidating right now.  I'll stick at that weight and work on my core some more.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2007)

yay! the big 29....feels old when Cody is so much younger....  I'm going brunette for my birthday this year!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2007)

OH squats rule.  Go low on weight (in fact, start with an empty bar) and work up slow.  Great core work, balance and muscle endurance.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Boiler!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 7, 2008)

*been a while*

but, the difference this time is i have been doing well.

I'm at my lowest weight (183#) in a long time.  Trying to get down to 170.  Mostly for medical reasons.  Want off of diabetes meds and maybe some of my choleserol and bp meds too.  Then, will see what happens.  Missed you all.  Legs tonight.

My split has been push, pull, legs.  Thinking of adding a 4th day.  Maybe.  I want to do a few more lifts, but i just don't have time to cram them all in to push and pull.  Maybe i should post what i'm doing now and take some advice, huh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome back BRother Boiler!!! Stay away from that 4th day my Friend!!! You can do PLENTY in 3 days!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 7, 2008)

*Monday 4/7*

Trips, thank you sir!

Archie: Great to see you.  How's it going?  I always like your advice, so i'll take it.  Guess i need to post my routine again, huh?

Cardio: None

Weights: Legs

First time back on legs in a while

45 Degree Leg Press: 180# - 10; 270# - 10; 360# - 10, 10

Walking Lunges: 25# Plates - 10 steps each leg, 2 times

Standing Lunges: 25# Plates - 10 each leg

Seated Ham Curl: 100# - 10; 120# - 10 (start at 120 next time)

Calves on Squat Machine: Toes in, Toes out, Toes Neuteral (10 reps each way) 180# - 30; 270# - 30, 25 (burned out on toes neuteral part of last go round)

Diet: I am a diabetic, so i eat like one.  I think i'll just list my cheat stuff here from now on, of which there wasn't any today.  I try and limit carbs to 45 g or less a meal or snack.  I eat mostly low gi carbs.  Don't count fruits and veggies unless they are real sugary kinds.  try and get 30+ grams of protein a meal.  Healthy fats, blah blah.

 Have lost 29# since October.  I'm at 181 now.  Will go down to 170 and then finally, after all this freakin time, try one of those healthy bulk thingies.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 7, 2008)

*Split*

ok, here is what i'm doing now.  It's open for critique.  Thought about adding a fourth day and not really cramming it to one week always but just doing it on a rolling basis.  Archie says no and i respect his opinion highly.

Note: I never do any overhead pressing or front delt work because of shoulder pain in my left shoulder, but that's been feeling good, so I want to add some light stuff there.

Split is Push/Pull/Legs

*Push*

Flat DB Press or Flat Bench - 3 sets (8-10)
Incline Machine Press - 3 sets (8-10)
Pec Deck or Cable Flys - 3 sets (8 - 10)
Dips - 3 sets (8 - 10)
DB Lateral Raises - 3 sets (8 - 10)
Tri Press Down Machine or DB Overhead Extension - 3 sets (8 - 10)
Tri Cable Press Downs - 3 Sets (8 - 10)
Ab Crunches - 50

*Pull*

Wide Grip Pullups - 2 sets (8 - 10)
Burner Style Pullups - Drop Assist Weight 20 pounds from above set - as many      
                             as i can do - usually 4 or 5
DB Shrugs - 3 Sets - (8 - 10)
Face Pulls - 2 Sets (8 - 10)
T-Bar Rows - 2 Sets (8 - 10)
Machine Rows - 2 Sets (8 - 10)
EZ Bar Curls - 3 Sets (8 - 10)
Seated Dumbell Curls - 2 Sets (8 - 10)
Reverse Hypers Holding Plate - 2 Sets (15)

*Legs*

Squats - 5 sets (5)
Walking Lunges - 2 Sets (10)
Seated Hamstring Curl - 3 Sets (8 - 10)
Standing Calf Raises Varied Toe Position - 3 Sets (25 - 30)
Hanging Knee Raises - 2 Sets - (15)

Notes: I want some more back and shoulder focus added without making my workout so long i don't want to do it.  I also need more core strengthening, which i guess i can do on off days with cardio although i seem to blow it off when i think that way.

I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2008)

it looks good to me, but I've never done any push/pull routines...the only thing I see is that you only have one movement for delts...

are you back for good now??


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 8, 2008)

Billie:  Love that smile of yours!  I hope I'm back for good.  Don't want to make more empty promises though.  I'm trying


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> Have lost 29# since October.  I'm at 181 now.



Great job!  Good to see you back!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2008)

Awesome job on the weight loss my Friend!!! I agree w/ Sister Billie, only 1 movement for Delts, and ALOT for the back!!! Can I suggest only 2-3 movements for bigger parts and 1-2 for smaller ones??? You have ALOT of volume and repetetive exercises in there, or if you want another way is to pick 2 seperate routines(all different exercises) and alternate them every other week!!! Just a suggestion my friend, not trying to butt in!!! GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> Billie: Love that smile of yours! I hope I'm back for good. Don't want to make more empty promises though. I'm trying


 


awwwww...thanks Boiler!!!  That ALMOST makes me wanna post more pics!!  I guess you heard I'm getting married in October?? Things like that make ya wana smile


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> awwwww...thanks Boiler!!!  That ALMOST makes me wanna post more pics!!  I guess you heard I'm getting married in October?? Things like that make ya wana smile



Great news, Billie!!!! I'm happy for you


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2008)

Archie, you sure can butt in any time.  Please help me.  Let me know what you would throw out, put in.  Or help me set up an every other week routine.  I like your advice.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2008)

*Tuesday 4/8*

Upper Body - Push

Bench Press: 115# - 8; 125# - 8, 6, 5 (how pathetic)

Seated Shoulder Press Mach: 40# - 10, 10, 10 (too light)

Incline BP Mach: 70# - 6; 30# - 7; 25# - 8 (minor shoulder pain)

Dips: -50 - 8; -40# - 7, 6 (want off dip welfare again)

DB Lateral Raise: 15# - 8, 8, 8 (start with 20's next time)

Tri Pressdown Machine: 60# - 8; 70# - 8, 4 (died on last set )

Tri Cable Pressdown: 95# - 10; 110# - 10, 9

Saxon Bends: 25# Plate - 10, 10 (each side)


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2008)

Good lookin w/o BRother Boiler, let me see what I can come up with and I'll let ya know!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2008)

You want a push/pull/legs routine right? Or let me know what you want my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice work Boiler!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2008)

Py: thanks for the encouragement

Archie: I like push/pull/legs.  Appreciate the help!! Thank you.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 11, 2008)

*Thursday - 4/10*

did some light cardio today.  was supposed to be my Pull workout day but i missed my gym time.  Didn't have the energy to do it in the evening.  Anyway........

Weights: None

Cardio: 30 minutes walking on the treadmill.  Damn, my legs are still real sore from earlier in the week doing legs for first time in a long time.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey, some cardio is better than nothing.  The key is to keep moving!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree, something is better than nothing.  Will do pull routine tonight.  Heavy Bag workout tomorrow


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Can you pm me what exercises you do not want to do, I remember your shoulders where hurt right??? I will come up with somethin soon, sorry havn't done it yet my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 11, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Can you pm me what exercises you do not want to do, I remember your shoulders where hurt right??? I will come up with somethin soon, sorry havn't done it yet my Friend!!!



No worries about the time.  I'll look at anything.  My shoulder is feeling good as of late.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 12, 2008)

*Saturday - 4/12*

Whew, had a good workout today hitting the heavy bag.  Friend of mine who boxed in the navy some was giving me some tips.  Down the road, we'll put on the headgear and groin protector and he'll proceed to beat the shit out of me 

Interesting way to get in some cardio.  I think i'm gonna be sore tomorrow too.  Was a lot of fun.  I also love my speedbag, which hangs over the treadmill.  This way i can jog and work the speedbag at the same time.  Helps minimize the boredom i get from just running.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2008)

Ahhhhhh, speed bag, heavy bag and sparring!!! I miss those days, GREAT form of cardio and w/o imo Brother Boiler!!! Enjoy my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 12, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Ahhhhhh, speed bag, heavy bag and sparring!!! I miss those days, GREAT form of cardio and w/o imo Brother Boiler!!! Enjoy my Friend!!!



No sparring for you, Archie.  You'd smite them to oblivion!!!!  Thanks for the help.  Like the program.  Pull Day on Sunday!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2008)

Great way to get in some cardio work! I approve!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2008)

the speedbag over the treadmill will def. burn off some extra cals!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

The speed bag should be a good workout for the shoulders too.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

I was thinking of a speed bag over the eliptical..  Would be fun.. 

What did AA setup for a program for you??  I am working one out (similar)..

Chest / Tri / shoulder (push)

Legs

Back / Bi (pull)

but will be alternating between heavy weight/ low reps and low weight / high reps between days / exercises...  kind of mixing it up but getting away from the whole body routine..


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 14, 2008)

Py: I love it, takes the monotony out of it for me!

Billie: Yes, it does.  Actually, keeps my heart rate in the target range of 128 - 156 without having to run constantly.  I jog and punch up to 156 and then walk down to 128, repeat.  It's quite fun, actually.

Trips: it is, especially if you keep your hands up all the time and work the bag.  Jogging at 4.2 mph, its good for the core too cause you always are compensating to hit the bag.  Just don't forget to keep moving your feet!

CB: that would be fun!  I'll PM you the program archman worked up for me. It would fit nicely with what you are describing.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 14, 2008)

*Monday - 4/14*

*Archman Training - Pull (A) 1*

Bent Over BB Row: 90# - 10, 10, 10 (Start at 100 next time)

CG Pulldowns: 90# - 10; 100# - 10, 10 (Start at 100 next time)

WG Seated Cable Rows: 70# - 10; 90# - 10, 10 (Question: on these should the back remain stationary, or should it be a rowing motion where a lean back starts the motion and the arms finish the rep?  I stayed stationary......)

BB Shrugs: 125# - 10, 10, 10 (alright, when i do these with bar behind, my  gets in the way.  In front was ok, but motion seemed awkward compared to dumbells at sides.....help)

Straight Bar Curls: 50# - 10; 60# - 10, 10 (start at 60 next time)

Leg raises: 10, 10, 10
ss/w
Reverse Hypers: 35# plate (holy moses these tightened my lower back for about 20 minutes afterwards)

Notes: I'm looking to increase core strength.........looking for 4 more good core moves to add (2 each after push and legs routine)  suggestions?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 14, 2008)

what are reverse hypers??

as far as good core moves....I would have to say some weighted cable crunches, or 100s (pilates move) and planks.......both will KILL you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 14, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> what are reverse hypers??
> 
> as far as good core moves....I would have to say some weighted cable crunches, or 100s (pilates move) and planks.......both will KILL you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



what are 100s?  Yes, planks.  I've been doing some of them too on cardio days.  Reverse hypers? maybe i named it wrong its where you get on a 45 degree angle thingy and hang over the edge at thigh level and bend down and raise back up.  I was holding a plate to my chest.  Wrong term?


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 15, 2008)

*Tuesday - 4/15*

Cardio: 30 minutes treadmill.  walk/jog    I do heart rate intervals 128 - 155

Avg. HR this time 140


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 15, 2008)

I call those hyperextentions.....


here is 100s....http://www.sarahpilates.com/graphics/100s.jpg

basically pulse your hands up and down, breath in for 5 pulses, out for 5, for 100 pulses


----------



## countryboy (Apr 15, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> *Archman Training - Pull (A) 1*
> 
> Bent Over BB Row: 90# - 10, 10, 10 (Start at 100 next time)
> 
> ...



Excellent job...  Good luck with the new program... Will be keeping tabs!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 15, 2008)

Billie:  Thanks.  Ok, i'm in a hotel tonight, gonna try the 100's as part of a circuit.  Or, maybe they will be the circuit, lol.

CB: Thank you.  Watching your's too.  Have fun on VACA!!!


*** Put in some family pics in my gallery, we had a new addition to the family!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> we had a new addition to the family!!!



  Congratulations!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 16, 2008)

Trips: Thank you, sir.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 16, 2008)

*Wednesday - 4/16*

Archman Training - Push (A) 1

Incline BB Bench: 95# - 8; 115# - 4; 100# - 8 (ok, you stop the laughter now)

Flad DB Press: 45# - 8, 8, 9 (start 50 next time)

Cable Crossovers: 7 plates - 10; 8 plates - 10; 9 plates - 10 (start at 9 nt)

Seated DB Press: 35# - 8, 6; 30# - 10, 8 (had long r.i. while someone hogged the 30's i needed so did extra set)

DB Rear Laterals: 15# - 10, 10, 10 (will stay at this weight and try and get better rom since i tired on the travel at end of set)

Assisted Dips: 30# - 8, 6; 40# - 5 (creeping closer to getting off dip welfare)

Decline Situp (stopping decline when back is parallel to floor): BW - 15, 10, 10

Notes: Felt great today except for those humbling and embarrassing incline presses.

Billie, tried the 100's last night and some figure 8's, they were tough!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2008)

I totally hate 100s, but I still do them on occasion...sometimes it kills my back...

great looking workout, I love it!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 17, 2008)

*Thursday - 4/17*

Cardio: 30 minutes on Treadmill jogging and punching - RI is walking.  HR intervals between 128 and 155

Max HR: 164;  Avg. HR 142; Dist. 1.75 miles

Billie, thanks for the tip, good one to use in hotel rooms and such when i travel.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2008)

Actually...you can create a whole workout with Pilates..and if you do it right, you will have DOMS just like a weighted workout


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 18, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Actually...you can create a whole workout with Pilates..and if you do it right, you will have DOMS just like a weighted workout



keep it to yourself if i start doing pilates in my hotel room please!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 21, 2008)

*Monday - 4/21*

*Archman Training - Legs (A)1*

Free Squats (narrow stance): wu 135# - 8; 185# - 6, 8

45 Degree Leg Press (wide stance): 360# - 8, 450# - 6, rp 2

SLDL: wu 135# - 8; 185# - 6, 6

Glute Ham Raise: bw - 4, 5 (never done these before, what a biotch!!!)

Standing Calf Raise: 220# - 10, 10

*Cardio:* Bike, 8 second sprints, 12 second rest peddling.  Did this for 3:12, then peddled out at normal pace to 20 minutes.

Notes: not doing standing calf raises on standing calf raise machine anymore.  Don't like the feel or lack of smoothness.  From now on, i'll do them on the squat/sled machine or whatever the hell you call that thing.  Glute ham raises are really hard.  I felt like a bozo doing them the first time.  caught myself using momentum at the bottom a couple times.

The bike workout.  "Built", the moderator in the diet forum put me on to these and has helped me very much with my diet as it pertains to diabetes and lifting.  Thanks Built!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2008)

how does the bike workout help with the diabetes?? Just curious

workout looks great!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 21, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> how does the bike workout help with the diabetes?? Just curious
> 
> workout looks great!!!!



umm, just another way to do some interval cardio.  has nothing to do with diabetes.

Thanks, Billie!  Felt great


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> tried the 100's last night



I like doing the 100's as a warmup.  Not too taxing but gets things started.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

Trips.  How's it going?


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

*Tuesday - 4/22*

*Weights - Archman Training - Pull (B)1*

Rack Deads: wu - 135# - 8; 205# - 8, 8 (never done these before, liked)

Assisted Pullups (Wide Grip): -70# - 8; -60# - 5 rp 1.5 (wish i was better at these)

Bent Over DB Row: 40# - 8; 55# - 8, 8 (start 60 next time)

DB Shrugs: 75# - 8, 8 (grip sloppy it seems)

Seated Incline DB Curls: 30# - 5; 25# - 8 (never done these before - was ok)

Decline Situps (going body parallel to floor): bw - 10; +25# - 10

Hanging Leg Raises: 10, 10

Workout felt pretty good.  Had trouble with stabilizing grip on db shrugs, felt out of form on seated incline curls.

started creatine monohydrate yesterday.  1 tsp./day before workouts, in morning on off days.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2008)

nice DB rows Boiler!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 25, 2008)

Billie: Thank you.  Your trip looked like a lot of fun!!

I went to the tigers/rangers game yesterday.  Tigers won!  It was a day game.  Then I got together with a couple friends and went walleye fishing on the St. Claire River.  Not as good as I hoped, but got a few marble eyes for some good eatin'!  Today, back to the gym for Push day.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey there!

I will be starting the new workout tomorrow with Push A..  Can't wait..

How's it working for you?


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 25, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I will be starting the new workout tomorrow with Push A..  Can't wait..
> 
> How's it working for you?



Dennis, I'm really liking it.  If muscle soreness is any indication, I feel fully worked over after each session.   Then, I should have known, Archman has never steered me wrong before


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

Brother Boiler, w/o's are lookin GOOD my Friend, glad your liking them!!! I appreciate the kind words!!! Keep it up and I hope all is well with you and yours!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 26, 2008)

*Saturday - 4/26*

*Archman Training - Upper Body Push (A) 1*

Flat BB Bench: 135# - 6, 5; 115# - 8

Incline DB Press: 40# - 8; 45# - 8 (start at 45# nt)

Chest Fly: 120# - 8; 140# - 8

Standing Barbell Military Press: 50# - 8; 60# - 8 (new exercise for me!)

DB Laterals: 15# - 8, 8 (struggle on last set)

Tri Overhead EZ Bar Extension: 50# - 8 (these didn't feel good)

Tri Pushdown Machine: 60# - 8; 75# - 8


----------



## countryboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Good job..  !

Will be posting mine in a bit, we almost did the same exercise...  but NOT the same lbs..


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 27, 2008)

Hiya BM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I LOVE standing BB military, it's one of my favourite exercises! Hope the DOMS didn't get you too bad!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2008)

Lookin good Brother Boiler, can I suggest not doing a dropset though my Friend??? Stay w/the same weight and push yourself, you'll be happier that way and you'll respond better too imo!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 27, 2008)

Archie: Yes sir, I'll stick with just the 2 sets from now on  Thanks for your help on this program.

Sam: Thank you for stopping by .  Yeah, they felt good.  I'll keep doing them!

CB: Thanks, I'll swing by and check out the results!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2008)

how ya doin?


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 28, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> how ya doin?



better now that your beautiful smile is gracing my journal on this page

Archman leg training tonight -


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 28, 2008)

*Monday - 4/28*

*Archman Training - Legs (B)1*

Free Squats (Wide Stance): 185# - 8; 205# - 8 (Core feeling more solid on these.  Start at 205 nt)

45 Degree Leg Press: 410# - 8; 450# - 8 (Start at 450 nt)

DB SLDL: 80# - 8, 8 (new exercise for me - liked)

Seated Leg Curls: 120# - 8; 140# - 8 (start 140 nt)

Super Squat Machine Calf Raises: 360# - 12; 450# - 12 + 20 sec. static hold (not enough weight - start higher nt)

notes: felt great today.  haven't been over 200 on squats in a long time, that felt good.  Saw a girl doing a cool looking exercise today.  She was lying on the floor and had a barbell with plates in a static hold (picture top of bench press) then rotating her hips to swing her legs and touch the barbells with her toes.  Don't know how hard that is, i'd imagine pretty tough, but it looked pretty nice!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice job, BM.

That's tough to imagine.  Next time get pics.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2008)

be honest....you only saw this cause you were checking out her  at the top of the motion!!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Great workout Boiler!

I think you need to study that woman's form a little better...  your description was ..  uh..  lacking..?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> Saw a girl doing a cool looking exercise today.  She was lying on the floor and had a barbell with plates in a static hold (picture top of bench press) then rotating her hips to swing her legs and touch the barbells with her toes.  Don't know how hard that is, i'd imagine pretty tough, but it looked pretty nice!!



Billie, if you're looking for ideas for a new avi ...


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 29, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> be honest....you only saw this cause you were checking out her  at the top of the motion!!!



honestly????  She was pretty, and since i'd never seen this form of ab training before....................i felt quite justified in watching for educational purposes.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent w/o, and congrats on the squats, looks like progression will be excellent my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 29, 2008)

educational


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 30, 2008)

Py: Pics Don't think that would go over well!

CB: I understand the form, trust me on that

Trips: What can I say about that?

Archie: Thank you sir, feeling good!

Billie: I do what I can to stay educated!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 30, 2008)

*Wednesday - 4/30*

*Archman Training: Pull (A)2*

BO BB Row: 110# - 8, 8 (too light)

CG Lat Pulldowns: 110# - 8; 120# - 5  RP 1

Neuteral CG Seated Row: 100# - 8, 120# - 8

BB Shrugs: 135# - 8; 155# - 8 (Start 155 next time)

SB Curls: 70# - 8; 7 RP 1

Hanging Leg Raises: 8, 8

Hyperextensions: 25# - 8, 8

Felt pretty good today.  Was up on all my weights.  Except Hypers.  I dropped that 10 pounds and did them at a slower cadence.  Didn't like the cramping it caused my back at higher weight.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 30, 2008)

Great job Boiler!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

EXCELLENT w/o BRother Boiler, and outstanding job on the lowering the weight and upping the TUT!!! Form is more importand than #'s my Friend, your doing Great!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2008)

nice...


----------



## boilermaker (May 2, 2008)

CB, Archie, Billie - Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## boilermaker (May 2, 2008)

*Friday - 5/2*

*Archman Training: Push (A)2*

Incline BB Bench: 115# - 5; 105 - 8 (If i'd had a spotter, I could have gotten a couple more at 115 and used this weight for second set)

Flat DB Press: 55# - 8, 6.5

Cable Crossovers: 10 Pl. - 8; 11 Pl - 6.5 

Seated DB Press: 40# - 6, 6.5 

DB Rear Laterals: 20# - 7; 15# - 8 (wasn't getting as high with elbows as i wanted at 20#.  How high is high enough?)

Assisted Dips: -20# - 8; BW - 3.5; -10# - 3.5 (did some at bw )

Decline Situps: BW + 15# decline to parallel with floor - 8, 8


Wow, felt really good today.  Up 10# on most exercises. As an aside, my oldest, Nathan, turned 5 today  Man, where does the time go???


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> As an aside, my oldest, Nathan, turned 5 today  Man, where does the time go???



Sadly, it seems as if the years go by faster as the kids get older.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2008)

Great w/o BRother Boiler!!! I hear ya, congrats on your sons birthday, time FLIES my Friend, my Lilbit is gonna be 7 this year!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 2, 2008)

Trips: Sure does!!  Good to see ya.

Archie: OMG  she's gonna be dating soon!!!!


----------



## countryboy (May 2, 2008)

Great workout Boiler...

I hear ya about having a workout partner / spotter..  Seems as though the mental blocks would be easier to get over..


----------



## nadirmg (May 3, 2008)

you've got some good w/o's in here boiler!  
how many kids do you have?


----------



## boilermaker (May 4, 2008)

CB: Yeah, CB, It's also easier to get out from under the bar when you can't lift it anymore   Getting pinned sucks!!!!..............ummm, errrr, i've heard

Nadirmg: Thanks, Man! I'm trying.  I've got two kids.  One five years, the other about 7 months.  Kids are great.


----------



## boilermaker (May 4, 2008)

Question: On a Pull/Push/Legs split.  I have to travel this week.  At least Tuesday/Wednesday.  Maybe Thursday.  Is is ok to do pull Monday morning and Legs Monday night?  I don't want to get myself behind by two much, so i'd like to get them both taken care of tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2008)

Should be fine, it's only once right??? Just make sure you get plenty of sleep my Friend!!! GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2008)

hi boiler!!!


----------



## countryboy (May 5, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> Question: On a Pull/Push/Legs split.  I have to travel this week.  At least Tuesday/Wednesday.  Maybe Thursday.  Is is ok to do pull Monday morning and Legs Monday night?  I don't want to get myself behind by two much, so i'd like to get them both taken care of tomorrow.



I had the same question...  Damn this is scary...

My choice was to take the additional day off..  LOL...

I am guessing you need to eat enough for the extra work effort..?

Safe travels,


----------



## boilermaker (May 5, 2008)

Archie: Decided to just do cardio tuesday and wednesday and then work my others in th/fri/sat if need be.

Billie: Hello there!

CB: Thanks, I'll try and travel safe.  Good stuff over in your journal, btw!


----------



## boilermaker (May 5, 2008)

*Monday - 5/5*

*Archman Training - Legs (A)2*

Back Squats (Narrow Stance): 205# - 6; 225# - 6 

45 Degree Leg Press (Wide Stance): 450# - 8, 8 (time to add more weight)

SLDL's: 235# - 6, 6

Glute Ham Raise: 4, 3.5, 1.5 (these are very, very humbling)

Seated Calf Raise: 90# - 12 + 15 count sh, 12 + 15 count sh (3 count up, down cadence)

Hanging Knee Raises: +15# - 10, 10

Notes: Felt really good today.  First time I can remember squatting 225 and definitely first time at 235 sldl.  Wish the GLH thingy was in a private room.  Those babies are tough!!!

On a personal achievement note, as of this weekend I have not had an alcoholic beverage in 1 1/2 years.  That's a good thing for me.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2008)

WHOA!!  nice SLDL!!!!


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

Way to go Boiler!

The workout looks very familiar..  

  On the personal achievement..  4/22/92
..  one day at a time!


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2008)

Awesome w/o BRother Boiler!!! Outstanding on your Personal achievement too my Friend, you know I have a special spot for that!!! Those squats are lookin Great too!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 7, 2008)

Right on, Dennis!

Archie: Thanks bud.

Best decision I ever made, guys

Was in Indianapolis for some product training the past couple days.  Got to go to the speedway and watch happy hour there.  Was pretty cool.  Awesome speed and power there!


----------



## boilermaker (May 7, 2008)

*Wednesday - 5/7*

*Archman Training - Pull (B)2*

Negative Weighted Chins: BW + 30# - 8 (i suck at chins so someone suggested these to help get over the hump.  Wide grip killed my shoulder about halfway down so i switched to a shoulder with grip)

Rack Deads: 225# - 8; 275# - 6 (Easily a PR here - I'm beginning to like these muchly)

BO DB Rows: 60# - 8; 65# - 8 (Also a PR, I'm getting better at these pulling movements)

DB Shrugs: 80# - 8, 8 (grip is becoming an issue here towards the end)

DB  Curls: 35# - 6; 30# - 6

Hyperextensions: BW + 25# - 10, 10

Felt great today!!!!


----------



## countryboy (May 8, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> *Archman Training - Pull (B)2*
> 
> Negative Weighted Chins: BW + 30# - 8 (i suck at chins so someone suggested these to help get over the hump.  Wide grip killed my shoulder about halfway down so i switched to a shoulder with grip)
> 
> ...



You are setting the bar high!

Great job!!

The racetrack must have been awesome..  Only been to the NE ones, Pennsylvania & New Hampshire...  (Nascar)..

Nice to see the cars up close, but you actually see more at home (just can't smeel the fumes ...)


----------



## countryboy (May 8, 2008)

Oh yeah...  you know what NASCAR stands for??






















Non
Athletic
Sport
Centered
Around
Rednecks


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> *Archman Training - Pull (B)2*
> 
> Negative Weighted Chins: BW + 30# - 8 (i suck at chins so someone suggested these to help get over the hump.  Wide grip killed my shoulder about halfway down so i switched to a shoulder with grip)
> 
> ...




Keep doing the rack deads and your grip will improve.

As for the chins, yeah too wide is not good.


----------



## boilermaker (May 9, 2008)

CB: Nah, I'm chasing the bar, lol.  Like the NASCAR acronym,   I'm not a race fan, but the speed and power was pretty awesome!!!

Trips: Is mixed grip ok on the Rack Deads?  Ouch on the wg weighted chins.  no more of that nonsense!


----------



## boilermaker (May 9, 2008)

*Friday - 5/9/08*

*Archman Training - Push (B)2*

Flat BB Bench: 135# - 6; 6 RP 2 (No spotter, would have liked 8 reps on set 1)

Incline DB Press: 50# - 8, 6 (ok, I can barely press the first rep up - I can press them ok when i get them there the first time.  How am I gonna do them heavier?? Please advise)

Pec Deck: 160# - 8, 6.5 PR

Standing Barbell Mil. Press: 70# - 8, 6 

DB Side Laterals: 20# - 4 + 5 w/15's; 15# - 7 (felt tired on these)

CG Bench Press: 95# - 8, 8 (first time doing these)

Kneeling Cable Crunches: 70# - 10, 10


----------



## boilermaker (May 11, 2008)

Happy Mother's Day to all of you who are, or have one.  I know my kids wouldn't have a CHANCE if I had to do it all!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2008)

looks like things are moving along nicely in here!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> Is mixed grip ok on the Rack Deads?



I don't see why not.  You may want to alternate though.


----------



## countryboy (May 12, 2008)

Great job Boiler!

keep it up..


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2008)

Good lookin w/o's BRother Boiler!!! I alternate my grips on the Rack Deads, but thats just me!!! How do you get the weights up??? I usually use my knee to help kick 'em up and go from there!!! How are you liking the routine???


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2008)

Billie: Moving right along, as you said.  Thanks for dropping in

Trips: That's what I been doing, alternating mixed grips

CB: Thanks, you too!

Archie: Thanks, bud!  Loving the program.


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2008)

*Monday - 5/12*

*Archman Training - Legs(B)2
*
Back Squats: 225# - 6, 6 + 2 (stay at this weight one more session)

Super Squat Machine (Hacks): 180# - 8; 270# - 6 RP 2 (First time with this exercise, will be alternating these with 45 deg. sled)

Super Squat Machine (Calf Raises): 360# - 15 + 15 sec. st. hold; 450# - 15

BB SLDL: 225# - 6, 6

Rowing Ham Laybacks???? (per Built): 200# - 10, 10 (not sure if I did them right, supposed to be for hams, felt in lower back, great for forearms and grip )

Notes: And so completes 2 sessions each of A and B workout plans.  Thanks Arch!! Liking this routine better than any I have done before.


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2008)

Great job Brother Boiler!!! Looks like your taking to this like the Champ you are my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 14, 2008)

rowing ham laybacks???  What are those???

did you like the Hack machine?? They are a nice changeup from regular squats   Cody always has to help me put the rack back up cause I'm too short


----------



## boilermaker (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Arch, it was time to get serious about my health

Billie, hard to describe.  You sit on the bench in front of the rowing cable.  With a straight bar and arms straight out you lean back applying some pressure with your legs.  Like you are doing a huge cheating movement on a row.  Umm, I had no ham soreness following it, but my butt is ummmm, sore, lol.  Don't read into that. 

Hack squats were good.  Did them after regular squats only because its the machine I like to use for calf raises and loading the weights is a pain, so did them instead of loading sled for leg presses.  My machine has a little foot peddle you push down at the top of the rep to lock the weight back in place.


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2008)

Enjoy life my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 16, 2008)

*Friday - 5/16*

*Archman Training: Pull (A)3*

Bent Over BB Row: 135# - 8; 165# - 7 RP 1

CG Pulldown: 120# - 8; 130# - 7 RP 1

CG Seated Row: 130# - 8; 140# - 7 RP 2 (PR)

BB Shrug: 165# - 8; 185# - 10 (still trying to find weight on this, need more)

SB Curls: 80# - 7 RP 1; 4 RP 2 (PR) wanted 6 on last set

Hanging Knee Raise: +25# - 10, 10

Felt good today.  Increasing weights steadily.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2008)

NIce shrugs.....can't wait to see the weight you end up here!!!

as far as the ham laybacks...I used to do them, but I called them lower back cables...  I never did feel them in my hamstrings either


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2008)

Great w/o and Fantastic progression, keep at it my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 19, 2008)

Billie: Thanks, and yeah, we must be doing them wrong, lol

Archie: Thank you, Sir


----------



## boilermaker (May 19, 2008)

*Sunday - 5/18*

*Archman Training: Push (A)3*

Incline BB Press: 115# - 5, 105# - 7 (no improvement here, hate these)

Flat DB Press: 55# - 8, 10 (should have started at 60)

Cable Cross: 11 pl - 8; 12 pl - 6 (added plate on second set)

Seated DB Press: 45# - 6, 6 (Did these single arm, but don't like that.  having trouble getting started with any weight higher.  not sure what to do next???)

DB Rear Lateral: 15# - 8; 20# - 8 (Start 20# nt)

Dips: BW - 8, 5 RP 1 (made lots of progress here)

Felt like crap during this workout.  Start to finish.  No energy and kind of pukey.  Just finished it cause I was there and went home.  I hate Incline bench cause I suck at it.  My left shoulder doesn't like it and it sets a bad tone for my whole workout.


----------



## boilermaker (May 20, 2008)

I was sick yesterday with a stomach bug.  So, I missed leg day.  I'll need to make that up tonight.  also, gonna have to do push and pull on wed/th because I'll be going up north Memorial weekend for some Atlantic Salmon fishing.


----------



## boilermaker (May 20, 2008)

*Tuesday - 5/20*

*Archman training - Legs (A)3*

Back Squats: 225# - 8, 8 (think I'm going to switch to Box Squats for a few weeks to make sure my depth is ok on these)

45 Degree Leg Press: 500# - 8, 7 RP 2

SLDL: 225# - 8, 7 (Thinking 3 sets of 5 would serve me better here.......Arch?)

GHR: BW - 3.5, 3.5 (I'm trying, I really am)

Seated Calf Raise: 135# - 8 + 10 sec sh, 7

Wow, exhausting workout for me!  Felt good though.  May back the squat weight off a little and do some perfect form box squats before I press on.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 20, 2008)

I also had a bug yesterday Boiler...did you give me a virus through the puter?? 

nice lookin workouts though!


----------



## boilermaker (May 21, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I also had a bug yesterday Boiler...did you give me a virus through the puter??
> 
> nice lookin workouts though!



I'm sure I'd remember if I did, billie


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2008)

heya man lookin good in here!!  glad to see the two of us progressing right along!


----------



## boilermaker (May 21, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> heya man lookin good in here!!  glad to see the two of us progressing right along!



heck yeah!  nice arrows and such over in your journal.  I'm gonna be doing a weekend of atlantic salmon fishing coming up.


----------



## boilermaker (May 21, 2008)

*Wednesday - 5/21*

*Archman Training - Pull (B)3*

Rack Deads: 225# - 5; 295# - 2; 315# - 1; 335# - 1; 345# - nope; 295# - 4 (a little different approach today, wanted to see how heavy i could go)

Chins: BW - 3; BW Negatives - 5

Bent Over DB Rows: 70# - 8, 8 (new high for me in rep range)

DB Shrugs: 85# - 8, 8 

DB Curls: 30# - 8; 35# - 7

Single Arm Cable Curls: 30# - 10 

Hyperextensions: BW + 25# - 10, 10


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2008)

whoa...85lb on your DB shrugs????


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2008)

Nice going on the deads.   How're the forearms feeling after that workout?


----------



## boilermaker (May 22, 2008)

Billie: Yeah, the shrugging isn't bad but my grip can't support much more.

Trips: Everything hurts today.  Forearms included.  I never tried over 300 before.


----------



## boilermaker (May 23, 2008)

have a great holiday weekend, everyone!!!!  See ya Tuesday.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2008)

Awesome w/o's Brother Boiler!!! Congrats on that 300 too, way to go!!! Have a GREAT weekend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 27, 2008)

Archie: Thank you, though you probably warm up with that!!

*Archman Training - Full Body*

Had a free trainer session today that comes with my gym membership.  Had her look at my deadlift and squat form.  Then I just did a few random full body things.  Flat BB Bench, Incline DB Press, Standing BB Shoulder Press, Straight Bar Curls, Lat Pulldowns, Tricep Cable Pushdowns.

Experimented with a new thing today.  Did some heavier shoulder presses for 3 or 4 reps to failure then went right into push presses to finish set at 8 reps.  Really burned out my shoulders.  I liked this method.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 28, 2008)

tjose are some sick deads ya got there bud!  if your having grip problems either keep workin heavy or try some direct grip work...towel hangs static holds farmers walks etc etc and grab some slimbing chalk for those should help ya right along to progress a raw deadlift.


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2008)

Sounds good BRother Boiler, keep it up my Friend, GOD speed you!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 31, 2008)

THE SEASON HAS ARRIVED SIR!  This was my first time out this year and we SLAMMMMED em!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

Where ya been Boiler???


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 8, 2008)

Bolt: Looks good, keep reeling them in!

Arch: Thank you!

Billie: Went up north for a long weekend.  Things been hectic.  Be in gym Monday and Tuesday then on vacation to North Carolina for a week.  Gym there maybe........probably not, I know myself too well, lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2008)

we were worried about you...glad your ok!

have fun


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> we were worried about you...glad your ok!



So it's safe to call off the search party?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 18, 2008)

are you back yet?? You should be posting!!!!!!!!!


----------

